# GNOME 3 missing network manager/icon



## 1-800-It's-NOT-UNIX (Jun 24, 2018)

I took the plunge and installed FreeBSD 11, with the GNOME3 desktop, but there isn't an icon for the network manager. I did the install via an ethernet cable.  Did that bork something up? Can someone tell me how to get the manager/icon back or configure it? I looked online, but the answers appear to be from ~8 years ago, and they are geared towards GNU/Linux distros, and not BSD specific. Thank you!


----------



## 1-800-It's-NOT-UNIX (Jun 24, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> FreeBSD does not use Linux networkmanager.
> We have something similar, net-mgmt/networkmgr



Ah. Now, please bear with me, I'm brand new to FreeBSD, but it appears that I have to:

Open a terminal and type "cd /usr/ports/net-mgmt/networkmgr/ && make install clean", and then type "pkg install networkmgr".

I'm assuming I then reboot, and all of my wildest dreams will come true?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 24, 2018)

Unless you installed everything from ports you should use pkg.
You need to pick one way or the other and not mix. Packages or ports.
`pkg install networkmgr`
Pay special attention to the text on screen at the end.
You have to create a doas.conf with the settings it shows onscreen.
Then reboot.


----------



## 1-800-It's-NOT-UNIX (Jun 24, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Unless you installed everything from ports you should use pkg.
> You need to pick one way or the other and not mix. Packages or ports.
> `pkg install networkmgr`
> Pay special attention to the text on screen at the end.
> ...



So, don't use `cd /usr/ports/net-mgmt/networkmgr/ && make install clean` at all, and just use `pkg install networkmgr`, instead? I'll do this tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 24, 2018)

How did you install Xorg and Gnome? I am assuming like this?
`pkg install xorg gnome3`

If you installed Xorg from ports you would know it. It takes over 12 hours on some boxes.
(Oh yea and you better run `make config-recursive` a dozen times first.)

Packages are pre-compiled ports for your arch. Good for new users. Ports are used for custom configurations usually.


----------



## 1-800-It's-NOT-UNIX (Jun 24, 2018)

I used `pkg install xorg`, and then I used `pkg install gnome3` as a seperate command. Coming from Debian GNU/Linux, and Debian-based distros, I am used to `sudo apt-get install && [B]foo[/B]`, but don't want to get fancy with FreeBSD before I know what I'm actually doing. I've got copies of the FreeBSD manual on several of my devices, and I'm trying to get on my feet, but with any os there's always a little "aha!" hiding in there somewhere. No need to tempt fate, lol.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 24, 2018)

No need for ports then.
Just `pkg install` everything you need from here on.
You should run `pkg update` and `pkg upgrade`every once in a while.


----------



## 1-800-It's-NOT-UNIX (Jun 24, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> No need for ports then.
> Just pkg install everything you need from here on.
> You should run `pkg update` and `pkg upgrade`every once in a while.



I ran the `pkg update` and `pkg upgrade` before I started moving other programs in. From what I understand FreeBSD has a solid system that won't break things. I planned on adding `@daily                                  root    freebsd-update cron` to /etc/crontab to do this on a daily basis.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 24, 2018)

I do it manual, but throw pkg audit in there too if automating.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 24, 2018)

If you use the default FreeBSD package repository it only updates in a quarterly fashion.
So checking with cron would be wasteful.
There are settings located in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf where you can change the repository to *latest*.
So you have the option of staying with a quarterly release schedule or latest.
Latest would be preferred if you need up to date packages for security patches or other reasons..


----------



## 1-800-It's-NOT-UNIX (Jun 24, 2018)

Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## 1-800-It's-NOT-UNIX (Jun 24, 2018)

Okay.... so.... I opened a terminal as root, typed `pkg install networkmgr`, cd'd to /usr/local/etc, used touch to create doas.conf, and added the following, via nano:

`permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd netcardmgr
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd detect-nics
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd detect-wifi
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd ifconfig
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd service
permit nopass keepenv :wheel cmd wpa_supplicant`

I then ^x, saved, etc., and rebooted. There is a tab at the bottom of the screen with the option to "enable wifi", but it won't actually turn on. Did I miss a step?


----------



## 1-800-It's-NOT-UNIX (Jun 25, 2018)

I went looking, and my /etc/rc.conf file had the following:

`wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP`

I cut these two lines, saved, rebooted, and the wifi is now working. 

Yay!


----------



## Junkie (Jul 1, 2018)

BTW No need to reboot the system after each installation. Most of components installed with packages or ports are working in the userspace which means they are mostly the average programms. All the network setup mechanisms is easy to reconfigure with the /etc/rc.conf change and `service netif restart` after that. To add some daemon to autostart during the boot, just add the 
	
	



```
[servicename]_enabble="YES"
```
 (e.g. to enable gnome autostart add 
	
	



```
gdm_enable="YES"
```
) to /etc/rc.conf and start it with `service gdm start` after that to activate for the current session


----------

